# How do you make those cool signatures?



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

PawPrints made an awesome siggy for KittyGirl14 and she said I could use it for now. I'm curioius though, how do you make them?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Most people have a program called Photoshop. It's has alot of tools for doing computer graphics. I have one called PhotoImpact. It's not as nice as photoshop, but it does some stuff.

If you like, I could make you your own sig.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Could you? Make one that says Midnight with this picture, please?










Let me know if that pic doesn't work out, I have a few others.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

The only problem is that chair leg right in front of him (her?). If you have another picture, that might work better.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

okay, here's another one


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Awww, he's adorable!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have it done in a few days.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Here you go: let me know if you want anything changed in it.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

I love it! Thank you so much! 

Edit: Can you make it avatar sized too?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

How's that?


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

It won't let me set it as the avatar! :?


----------

